

An Explanation of Twitter's Poor Performance this Week - sandofsky
http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/06/perfect-stormof-whales.html

======
chrisbolt
_Our internal network wasn't appropriately being monitored._

After 4 years and how much investment?

